# Maverick or Thermapen?



## cekkk (Aug 1, 2013)

My smoker will arrive 8/5 and I don't have a thermometer.  Or time to search this forum, so I apologize if this question has been asked a lot.  Why is the Thermapen so highly thought of if it requires opening the smoker so heat is lost?  It seems the Maverick with two probes and a sending unit is a no brainer.  But since I'm a beginner and the pros just might know more than me, what is the story?

And if I need both but can only afford one of them to begin with, which do you recommend?  And should I consider some other brand?

Thanks.


----------



## ballagh (Aug 2, 2013)

If u can only afford one get the maverick.  I have both and love them. The thermapen will read temps in one second so u can check several places on the meat quickly. And the thermapen is alto.more accurate imho. 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 2, 2013)

The Mav is to monitor over the long haul. When the Mav says it is done the Thermapen verifies all is good to go. Maverick is a MUST HAVE...The Tpen is a nice to have...JJ


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 2, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The Mav is to monitor over the long haul. When the Mav says it is done the Thermapen verifies all is good to go. Maverick is a MUST HAVE...The Tpen is a nice to have...JJ


I agree with the Chef!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 2, 2013)

I have both.  I love the Mav....can tell my temps in the smoker all the time.  The prob for the food is spot on too.

BUT...the therma pen is a great tool for later on.  Maybe a birthday gift or Christmas list item.  The pen you can use in the house for the oven to check things....I like to use it for my grill.

If you can only get one...get the Mav...and get it from Todd.  He will fix you right up.  Sponsor and a Member here too.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732

Kat


----------



## cekkk (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks folks, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 2, 2013)

My take on it is that they're kind of 2 different things. The Maverick is awesome as a smoker thermo. You can leave the lid shut, get some sleep, etc.. The Thermapen is great for just about everything else. I got the Maverick first, then about a year later got the Thermapen. I use the Thermapen a lot more. It's just really convenient for so many things.

If you're someone who does a lot of BBQ-ing but not a lot of other cooking, the Maverick is the answer. If you're the primary cook in the house and do a lot of baking, sauce making, frying etc..., then the Thermapen might better serve you.


----------



## irie (Aug 2, 2013)

If you can only have one get the ET-732, if budget allows get both. I love my thermapen I use it whenever I can.


----------



## cekkk (Aug 2, 2013)

Mdboatbum, wouldn't be on the S. River, would you?

I do the majority of the cooking and all the grilling, but not a whole lot of baking.  So I can easily wait for the tpen, if ever. 

I did just order the Mav from Amazen.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 2, 2013)

cekkk said:


> Mdboatbum, wouldn't be on the S. River, would you?


Used to live on the Rhode, the next river over. In DC now.  Are you from the area?


----------



## wade (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Cekkk

I too have both. The Maverick is the one I use most when roasting or smoking on the BBQ and the Thermapen more when grilling or cooking indoors. If you will mostly be using it for BBQ smoking/roasting then the Maverick is your better choice. I have 3 and would not be without them.

Wade


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 2, 2013)

Like the others, I have the TP and two Mav's. Add a digital scale and you will have three cooking essentials.

Tom


----------



## cekkk (Aug 2, 2013)

Just got an email.  Todd has already shipped the Mav.  I just ordered it this morning.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 2, 2013)

Agree with all the others BUT I like having both. However I do not have the super spendy thermopen like some. I opted for the less expensive one, about 15 bucks, on Amazon with a very thin probe. It also reads in seconds and I now use it a lot for many things


----------



## cekkk (Aug 2, 2013)

I assume that is accurate enough, so I'll do a search for it.  I'll pop for another $15, and need enough stuff to get to the 25 buck free shipping if it's offered for the therm.  I just don't want to be stuck with $150 worth of therms if this doesn't work out.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 2, 2013)

Found my model # RT600C......6 second response,-40 to 302F yadi yada yada


----------

